# Being tank mates stressing my betta out?



## rachelled (May 17, 2012)

I put my betta in with my zebra danios after a couple different people said it should be alright, but his stress lines were still around a full two days later... his face was a much lighter blue today as well. So today I took him out. 

For space purposes it would be best if I was able to leave him in there. As well as overall health, I think, since there is no filter in his smaller tank.

I watched closely, for a long while, every time I was able. No biting or nipping from either parties. 

Will he get used to their company in time?


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Sometimes they work but a lot of times they don't. Danios are so fast and hyper all the time while bettas are much more relaxed. It sounds like your betta couldn't handle their hyperactivity.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

^agreed. Maybe try introducing more slowly, but seems like he's telling you he doesn't like them.

It may work on paper, but each fish has a different personality.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

also, what size tank is it? it's possible that there's not enough space for him to feel comfortable with them...


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Both my bettas were in with some neons but I have since removed them. In one tank I could see them actively attacking my boy and in the other tank although there was no evidence of any attacks his tail is looking ragged

I would remove the Danios and leave him in peace


----------



## rachelled (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! To luimeril, it was a 5 gallon talk.

I removed him earlier today. I didn't want to leave him in his 1 gallon, but I have one in a 10-gallon with only one betta in it, that I can perhaps make a divider for


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

five gallons is definitely too small for zebra danios. they need lots of space because they need schools AND because they are crazy swimming fools  Maybe you could add them into the 10 gallon with the other betta? my zebra danios never bug my bettas. they have lots of room to swim and play, which is a big part of it i think.


----------

